# Imitator Tadpole (when will he morph)



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

When can I expect this little guy to get out of the water? It has been 2.5 months now. He gave me a little bit of a scare today when he wouldnt move right away. I took a little bit of extra water out and then took these pictures.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks like only a few days left before the tail disappears. Make sure he has something solid to crawl onto either by tilting the container or making a little land area.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

He looks really fat too.


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

hmmm... think i gave him too much food or there is a different problem? I gave him tadpole bites. I would sprinkle a few in and then when those were gone i would sprinkle a few more... 3 to 5 at a time.

I have him in a 6 x 8 container with spagnum moss on about 1/3 of it and ther eis probobly 1/4 to 1/2 of an inch of water. Thinks thats fine?


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

This morning I found him upside down. I am a bit worried... Should I just take him out of the water myself? I removed even more water today and tilt the enclosure. Once I took him out he seemed to move around a bit more.

Could he be too fat to move around properly? Is it likely I overfed him or is it more likely he has some paracite?

Thanks


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

from the pics it looks like he was ready to hop out and i think he had way too much water in his setup, chances are that he winded up drowning from there being too much water, you can give them standing water, but just enough to have their feet covered after their front legs pop out.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

I think Julio is right, too much water. He does look kinda round. Usually right after my tads pop their front legs I stop feeding, since they have to absorb their tail. I'd go ahead and just put him on wet spagnum moss and keep an eye on him. Wait about 2 days after his tail/nub is absorbed to feed him again.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

He was defiantly in to much water. Once the front legs are out I drop the water level on mine and put a leaf in thier. Don't worry about him getting fat all mine do that a day or 2 before they morph out.
Brian


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

Well there is hardly any water in there now. I nudged him out of the water a bit. He is moving around, but not very much. He just lays on his belly because his legs dont seem to be strong enough to move him around much. Not sure what else to do...


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

looks like he might have sls also,
the way his right arm is cocked back like that.
does he move his front legs when he swims ?


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

denfrogs said:


> looks like he might have sls also,
> the way his right arm is cocked back like that.
> does he move his front legs when he swims ?


I am pretty sure he moves them when he swims. Right now he is out of the water, but cant pick himself up. His tail isnt gone yet. Should he be able to pick himself up or does that come a little later once his tail is gone?


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

No, unfortunatly he should be able to pick himself up.


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

Well it looks like there is hope. He is picking himself up now. he doesnt move all that much... I suppose I'll know more once his tail is gone and is ready to try a few flies.


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

he is so adorable (and chubby)


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

So far so good.. I found him upside down a few times, so I flip him back over with a spoon so my big fingers dont squish something important. I'll start feeding him tomorrow... just a few flies. Unfortunetly I am going away for a few days for Thanksgiving so some friends will be looking after them. Their instructions are to only put a few flies in if there arent any in there... With any luck he will make it through the weekend.


----------



## Kiari43 (Mar 6, 2006)

How is he doing now?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I second Kiari. How is the little guy doing?

-Matt


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

Unfortunately he only lasted a few weeks after morphing. He has SLS i believe... he was never really able to hop around.


----------



## Kiari43 (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm sorry


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

There will be more. We just moved them to their new tank with all living plants and a water feature... they seem much happier. We'll see what happens


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Sorry you lost him. They usually only take about 8 weeks from hatching to froglet---keep the water clear and feed with spirulina algae---it doesn't cloud the water----my tads seem to grow faster in clean water than in opaque water.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Gotta feed a varied diet. The spirulina mix is good, but only as a part of the diet, and more so when they are young. Try crushed up fishflakes, the tadpole bites are good especially after the back legs pop. Once they pop try feeding them a more rich diet of proteins. I've heard of people giving them crushed cuttle bone for calcium. Give em a little bloodworm or blackworm every now and again, just make sure you are at least doing partial water changes if you feed them that cause it can stink after a few days. I dunno just gotta give em a little of everything.


----------

